# Newbie here and need some help



## Mesteve87 (Mar 30, 2018)

1st time handgun owner and I just purchased a Taurus G2C 9mm and I was wondering if there is a difference between 9mm Luger ammo and 9mm Ammo? Can I shoot either in this handgun? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

same stuff just called by another name. 9mm Luger or 9 x 19. fwiw

What made you purchase a taurus? nobody I know ever owned a taurus....price?...mebbe?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Mesteve87 said:


> 1st time handgun owner and I just purchased a Taurus G2C 9mm and I was wondering if there is a difference between 9mm Luger ammo and 9mm Ammo? Can I shoot either in this handgun? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


So, your gun uses 9 mm Luger which is also called 9×19mm Parabellum, or just 9mm Parabellum. It's just different names for the same thing. Many people who refer to this just say 9mm. That said, there are many other 9mm cartridges which are made and won't work in your Taurus. They would generally be fairly rare in comparison and easily distinguished from 9mm Luger. For starters, there's 380 ACP which is 9x17 or can be called 9mm Browning, 9mm Kurz, 9mm Short or 9mm Corto. Then there's 9x18, sometimes called 9mm Makarov which will be fairly rare because they were primarily chambered for ex-Soviet bloc weapons.

So, the short answer is the 9mm you're probably looking at are all the same thing. I'd just look for the term 9x19 to be sure, if you wish. 9mm is the bullet diameter and the 19 refers to the length of the brass in mm. You will generally find it in three bullet weights: 115 grains, 124 grains and 147 grains, but other weights might be available. I'd advise 124 grns or 147 grns for reliable use.

Read more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9%C3%9719mm_Parabellum


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Keep an eye out for 9mm+p not all 9mm's are rated for +p ammo.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Craigh gave great advice use 124 gr or 147 

Welcome from Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

MarylouMader said:


> Craigh gave great advice use 124 gr or 147


Thanks. I have probably a couple hundred rounds of 115 grain for range use, I bought a number of years ago, but all else is 124 gn or 147 gn. I also have one small box of Hornady Critical Defense in 115 grains, I might trust, but the vast percentage of stored defensive rounds are 124 grn Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel including quite a few reloads I made up some years ago which are similar to the short barrel spec. I think they're mostly Alcan AL5 powder which was low flash at the time. I don't think they make AL5 anymore but I still have some. It's so old, I should probably fertilize my rose bushes with it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum OP!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your shooting.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

One post? That's it? March 30 2018? Well, how did the gun work out for you? HELLO! RU still there? Here is a belated welcome to the furrum! :nutkick:


----------

